
The SCO vs IBM Zombie Shambles On - MilnerRoute
https://yro.slashdot.org/story/18/01/29/0213203/the-sco-vs-ibm-zombie-shambles-on
======
reaperducer
Sometimes there are lawsuits between deep-pocketed entities that get dragged
on and on by lawyers and law firms so they can have steady income. The suits
get passed from one generation of lawyers to the next as a sort of perverse
inheritance. Such was the case in FCC vs RKO Broadcasting. Eventually it bled
RKO dry and it no longer exists, since the FCC has virtually unlimited funds.

You have to wonder if that's what's happening here.

~~~
andybak
_Jarndyce and Jarndyce drones on. This scarecrow of a suit has, over the
course of time, become so complicated, that no man alive knows what it means.
The parties to it understand it least; but it has been observed that no two
Chancery lawyers can talk about it for five minutes without coming to a total
disagreement as to all the premises. Innumerable children have been born into
the cause; innumerable young people have married into it; innumerable old
people have died out of it. Scores of persons have deliriously found
themselves made parties in Jarndyce and Jarndyce without knowing how or why;
whole families have inherited legendary hatreds with the suit._

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jarndyce_and_Jarndyce](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jarndyce_and_Jarndyce)

~~~
RandomTisk
Bleak House (BBC 8 episodes) is on Amazon Prime, easily one of my favorite
period dramas ever.

------
raverbashing
I wonder who's paying for SCOs lawyers after all this time

------
alyandon
So, certainly not a lawyer but does this really mean anything? Isn't summary
judgement only for when there are no facts under dispute?

~~~
AnimalMuppet
IANAL, but I have been following this case for nearly all of it, and I've
learned a lot in the process.

Summary judgment can happen when there are facts in dispute. It means that,
even if you give the other side their claimed facts, they _still_ don't have a
valid case, and therefore the whole thing should be thrown out now, before we
even bother trying to figure out what the real facts are.

~~~
alyandon
Ah, that makes sense - thanks.

------
chris_wot
_Jardine v. Jardine_ for the modern economy.

------
briffle
Not sure if I'm more surprised to see an article about SCO vs IBM, or a link
to Slashdot. Either way, I feel like were back in 2003 again..

~~~
johannes1234321
Cowboy Neal is not amused

~~~
justherefortart
Frist P0st.

I remember the great UID reset of 1999. Waited a few weeks because I thought
cred based on low UID was stupid. RIP Slashdot.org

~~~
askvictor
The article quality on Slashdot seems to be better recently, presumably due to
the most recent owners. Don't bother with the comments though.

~~~
amacbride
Honestly, most of the content seems to be from HN these days.

~~~
askvictor
They do overlap, true, but there's content that gets up on one and not the
other.

------
DougN7
It seems to me that some view the blockchain as free and permanent digital
storage. That’s a problem.

~~~
DougN7
Whoops, this comment got attached to the wrong post. Sorry :(

